# ID From the LFS assorted African Tank



## BlowPhish (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify this 2 1/2 inch Cichlid?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

It's a male Malawi hap. of some kind. Those vertical bars are throwing me. :-?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Hap? It looks more mbuma the face is too rounded. chances if it was in a assorted tank its not pure what so ever. It could have hap in it.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I was thinking hap mostly based on the bluish head and the fact that the rest of the body doesn't show any blue. Some haps do have a rounded head at the juvie stage. The barring does suggest part Mbuna to me though.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, that's absolutely a mbuna. Which one, however....?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a mbuna, but does appear to be a mixed hybrid.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

it does have a slightly more compressed profile than the average blund faced Mbuna.
its probably a mbuna+hap hybrid. *** seen some before


----------



## BlowPhish (Jan 16, 2009)

I made a video in the hopes it would help with the id.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Does it look yellowish in the video?

Hybrid it seems


----------



## BlowPhish (Jan 16, 2009)

It does look yellowish. It's yellow/orange and has a purple sheen to it. The gill plates as well have the purple sheen. I believe its morphing.


----------



## kelownacichlids (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi BlowPhish,
What store is that from? I'm in Kelowna also and am just getting my 72gal tank setup for some Mbuna but I don't know where is good to shop for them and supplies yet. Do you have any favorite stores in town here? PM me if you don't want to post here.
Kim


----------

